# When is it time to step into the "real world"?



## Cyc

I'm 25 and thinking of going back to College... Again

To recap, I've completed a 2-year diploma program in IT/networking and a post-grad in technical writing. 

Now, don't get me wrong, College has been very rewarding for me and I've learned so much. However, I haven't taken what I want from it yet. The more I learn, the more I _want_ to learn. I realize that, while I find my applied knowledge useful, I don't want a career specifically in the fields I've studied.

I never partied overly hard in College. I've always been fairly dedicated to getting good grades and I tend to hang with people who give a shit, rather than the kids who don't. 

Next year. I'd like to take a 2-year music engineering program. I'm confident I can get in based on previous grades and dedication.

The problem: I'm 25! All of my friends are either:

a.) working industrial jobs and making a nice living. Cars, houses and families are in their forecast.

b.) Doing grad. school in a subject they started earlier in life in order to make the big bucks in a few years.

Basically, I feel like I'm getting left behind by taking various diploma programs in fields that interest me.

Furthermore, I'd also like to study psych/soc once I get done this next program. The result? In enough time to get a PHD, I'll have a bunch of associate diplomas and certificates that offer no job security.

I've given this a lot of thought. I don't want to waste 8-10 years studying one field. I don't necessarily want to be an "expert" at any one thing. I want to hop around and learn about a lot of different fields while I'm still young. They all facinate me.

Right now I'm $22,000 in debt from school. I've worked very hard and supported myself for 3 years. So, why do I feel like I'm being a drain by going back again? The thought makes me anxious and guilty, like I'm too afraid to just accept my fields and start working at a middle-class entry level wage. Shit, it's bugging me.

I guess I don't really have anyone to impress, but maybe that's part of it too. I feel like I should be moving on to the 'next stage' in life.

What would you do?


----------



## ice-9

I'd continue to take studies fi that's what you enjoy, but I wouldn't go at it full time.  That way you can pay down your debt and support yourself while still pursuing what you love to do.  I know exactly what you mean when you see others getting on with their life.  You already know the answer to this: don't use others as a benchmark of where your life should be.  Everyone walks different paths and although it would be 'nice' to where they are, would you really trade your past experiences to be at that level?  I myself have trouble remembering this and not sticking to regret.


----------



## xena

can you do this music engineering program part-time, over more than 2 years?  if that's an option, that's what i would do.  then you can work full time and take one or two classes a semester.  yeah, it will seem to take forever, but at least you won't be further in debt due to more school bills.  

don't feel weird about going back to school at 25.  you're never too old go go back to school.  and that desire to learn more about something is so amazing.  don't miss out on this experience- you'll probably end up regretting it later.


----------



## neverfree neverbound

¿Why not earn a Ph.D. and become a professor?

Granted, teaching may ruin your uni experience, but it may "be for you"...

Overall, I greatly enjoyed being an undergrad, less so a grad student--I HATED my pre-college studies... Overall, I have never liked teaching (some high points, but too many obnoxious, complaining students), but I can't do much else, at least not for now...

Lots of vacation time as a prof--my favorite reason for becoming one...


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Kyk:

Ice-9 gives an excellent reminder that an excellent recipe for unhappiness is to compare oneself to other people.

That said, I shall summarize my own personal experience so that maybe you can benefit from it:

I went to graduate school immediately upon finishing college for three reasons:

(1)  I wasn't sure exactly what I wanted to do for a career;

(2)  I *was* sure that I wanted to make a lot of money; AND

(3)  I didn't see the point of waking up at the crack of dawn each day, showering, shaving, putting on a suit and tie, taking the subway during rush hour, and then working for nine or ten hours in an entry-level position for not-particularly-great pay . . . when the alternative was essentially continuing my college lifestyle for three more years, making myself more marketable, while making my parents proud in the process.

It made perfect sense to me at the time, and typing it now, it makes perfect sense to me now.

All of that said, for all of the fun, education, fantastic friendships, and higher starting salary I received from attending graduate school, one of my biggest regrets (and I have several) is that I didn't have the balls to challenge myself to figure out what I was truly passionate about at a younger age and pursue it as a career.

Because by the time you're in your 30's, making good money, but saddled with substantial debt, working in a "prestigious" field that you don't mind but that you are certainly not passionate about . . . it becomes increasingly difficult to get off the treadmill and take the risks YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO TAKE WHEN YOU'RE IN YOUR TWENTIES AND DON'T HAVE AS MUCH TO LOSE.

After much soul-searching, and several life-changing experiences, I finally said "what the fuck" and traded in some measure of comfort in exchange for trying something new and potentially more rewarding.

Time will tell whether or not I will some day look back at this decision with regret.

As with anything, take from my experience what you can use and discard the rest.

As you probably already know, Kyk, I consider you to be one of the more intelligent, level-headed, reasonable (not to mention cool as shit) people with whom I've interacted on Bluelight, and I wish you the best of luck on your decision and on your journey.


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

25 shmenty-five.

Do what you want to do.

I'm currently 26 and in the middle of my PhD. I'm doing my PhD because its something that I wanted to do. I'm not 100% sure what I want to do after it, in fact there are a hell of a lot of things that I WANT to do, but when and in what order, I don't know...

Life is about uncertainty. You have the whole rest of your life ahead of you, and even if you do get into your 30's and haven't started the dreaded 'asset cycle' of massive amounts of debt, it doesn't really matter.

That said, I also have $22k of student debts to pay off, but I'm really not worried about it, they will take care of themselves in time. But that is one of the benefits of the Australian system...

The part time option could be a good one for you as you are still earning, but also doing something that you want to do.

A lot of my friends are well into the big earnings cycle, but hey, I don't care. I'm doing something that I want to do. As has been said above, you are only going to get depressed or frustrated if you compare yourself to others. Its a fruitless and annoying thing to do.

Something that is a bit wanky, but can be very useful is to write down a list of things that you want to achieve both personally and professionally over the next few years and see what you need to do to get there. There is a whole huge world out there of possibility. 

You have so many options. Take the ones that make you happy  and remember that money DEFINITELY isn't everything.

CB


----------



## skiforlife

Get a grad degree if you want.  Nothing wrong with education if you put it to good use.


----------



## nads

I found studying and working concurrently quite rewarding.

In a nutshell: I began uni, dropped out after 2 years (passed 1), travelled in the UK for 2 years, fell in love, moved to Aus, resumed uni p/t - worked f/t, had a boy, bought a house, got married, had another boy, graduated.  Talk about a non-conventional degree!  I took it hard at first, nearly dropped out again, but I eventually swam rather than sunk.  Now, even though I'm ~5 years older than other grads, I also have industry experience to offset that.

Is there any way to combine your various specialities into a new job niche?  If not, what about creating one through self-employment?

I also second the writing down of short & long term goals as a way to focus your decision making.  Just don't tell anyone, and nobody will think you're wanky.


----------



## physix

does your Uni offer something like an
INDEPENDENT MAJOR PROGRAM?  where
you can create your own cirriculum?  
that's all the rage, now, apparently.


----------



## dbighead2

if learning makes you happy, stick with it man! 

fuck the people with the big house and the nice car...9/10 they aren't happy....they're stuck. 

you're free, enjoy that. If you go home at night with a smile on your face, you've officially lived the american dream. 

Hell stay in school your whole life, what do you have to lose....really? 

use one of your degrees to work and make money, and go to school in your spare time. 


Good luck


----------



## dbighead2

ok, I see you aren't American....well, I think happiness is a world wide dream


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

My life outlook suddenly got a lot brighter when I said "you know what? Fuck these Type-A neurotic overachiever people around me who'll bust a gasket if they don't have their house, wife, kids, SUV, and first million by 25." I'm 26. I'm on my way to an MD, but I'm in no. rush.

I think for 20 and 30 somethings who are thrifty and have no kids, it's perfectly workable, and perfectly acceptable, to work a part-time job that's related to the field you want to end up in (but is still somewhat chill), and go to school part time. That's what I'm doing now, and I'm happy as a clam. It's a great smooth transition from total school to total work. I live on about a US$1000 a month, maybe a little less. I still manage to afford tuition, a shared apartment, cable internet, gas and upkeep for my little Nissan, lots of road trips, lunches out, shows and entertainment, and a long-distance girlfriend. I do this by being resourceful and spending wisely rather than spending to impress. It also helps that I run a slightly lucrative... erm... home based business to augment my income. Let's say I'm sort of a part time farmer too.

Seriously, what's the rush? You're only in your 20s once. And with biomedical advances, you just might live to be 100. So by all means, travel, party, go to school, do drugs, have wild meaningless sex, gorge yourself on unhealthy food, play sports, and do all those things that'll be hard to keep up doing later. Just be wise and don't wreck yourself.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I'm the same way as you, I want to study many fields and have a broad understanding of many things.  That is why I chose the major of Zoology Bio-Med.  It includes phsyics, chemistry, biology, zoology, genetics, anatomy, and physiology as the main focuses.  It is a major geared towards a medicinal field, but I don't go too deeply into one subject.  It is basically learning all about living things and how they work in every aspect.  I am really content with what I'm doing and I actually love my fields of study.  Sometimes they get tedious, but there is always stuff I'm learning that turns me onto the subject.  I like chem and german so I decided to tack them on as minors.  I think I will always be inclined to learn things even when I am out of uni.  With a love of learning you can never go wrong with whatever you do, but I felt there was a time when I had to take the left or right fork in the road and commit to something.  But like everyone else has said, do whatever makes you feel good.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^^^ Yeah I hear ya, dude. Are you aiming for vet school? If so I give you a lot of credit -- that's some hellish competition! Might you do a Biology PhD? I'm thinking of applying for a few of them in addition to med school, just to have other options. My field of interest is something you could study in animal subjects as well as humans.

Have you taken organic chemistry yet? I'm in it now for the first time, and I think it's absolutely beautiful. It feels like I'm using the exact same parts of my brain that I used when I learned foreign languaes, which has gotten a few workouts.

The other night on hawaiian baby woodrose seeds, I decided benzene is the most perfect and beautiful molecule there is. And the fact that all nice smelling molecules contain at least one benzene ring. Just another reminder of how amazing and holy nature and life, which is pretty much equals organic chemistry, are.

Just don't huff it. Benzene, that is.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

^^...Lol ya, I think it is a pretty lethal carcinogen in its pure form.  I don't think I would want to be a vet, so I'm aiming at med-school.  Right now I'm thinking of going into either toxicology or just a Gen. Phsyician .  I think I have an excellent chance as I am a 4.0 student, with 2 minors, and right now I'm spending a year in Heidelberg learning German and studying a little German medicine.  Also, when I go back I have a connection in an ER.  Hopefully I will ace the MCAT, and I am hoping all of this will put me ahead of most of the pack.  I am saving organic chem. for later because it is very tough at my uni and I want to be in easy classes while I take it.  Though from what I have heard of it I think I will love it.  I've always been good at picturing things in a 3D field in my head and manipulating them.


----------



## dr seuss

do what you want to do deep inside.  

you have the choice now; not tied down by the financial pressures of a mortgage or kids. if you say no now, will you ever look back and think 'what if'? 

a far greater person than me once spake: 

 Advice is what people ask for when they already know what to do but wish they didn't.


----------

